# What Pack for hunting.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking at getting a new hunting pack for this season and was wondering what everyone recommends. I have been looking at the badlands ox. What is everyone else using? I wont really be packing in and staying in for more that a few days. I plan on having base camp and then just hiking daily from there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I sure like Badlands packs. They are well built and you know they wont fall apart on you. But at the end of the day, that doesnt mean much if the pack is uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If I could ever get my hands on the Black Creek Canadian I would snatch one up in a heartbeat. My buddy has one and it has separate detachable day pack. The things are built great and have a ton of compartments.

http://www.huntonly.com/articles/2010/07/black-creek-canadian-pack-revi-1.html


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

IMHO the ox is a beast of a pack. 2-3 days is totally do-able in a 2200 as long as you pack light. If you get an elk down (if you are even elk hunting) you are not going to be able to pack out camp and an elk in 1 trip no matter what anyways. I own a Badlands Reactor, Superday, Transit, and Badlands pants and I don't have any complaints about their design or workmanship. 

I have done a 2 day hunt out of my superday and been just fine during the general season deer hunt.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I've been looking at the badlands 2200.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Look at the KUIU Ultra packs. They have an 1800, 3000 and 6000 cubic inch bags. Very reasonably priced and I've loved mine so far.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ARCHER11 said:


> Look at the KUIU Ultra packs. They have an 1800, 3000 and 6000 cubic inch bags. Very reasonably priced and I've loved mine so far.


These guys make great stuff! I have some of their clothing but haven't ever used their packs. But they have two on clearance right now. Oddly enough I was looking at these this morning!

http://store.kuiu.com/clearance-s/1852.htm


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If I could ever get my hands on the Black Creek Canadian I would snatch one up in a heartbeat. My buddy has one and it has separate detachable day pack. The things are built great and have a ton of compartments.
> 
> http://www.huntonly.com/articles/2010/07/black-creek-canadian-pack-revi-1.html


I have a Canadian I would part with, never used to pack near in like new condition.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

svmoose said:


> I have a Canadian I would part with, never used to pack near in like new condition.


I actually got on Ebay today and snagged one for $50. I have a Sitka Flash 20 as well and the Canadian now will be for my son. I will let my brother know though SV. He has been looking for one as well.

Surprised you want to sell it. Is there something in particular that you don't like about them?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

svmoose said:


> I have a Canadian I would part with, never used to pack near in like new condition.


How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I just picked up an Easton Full Bore pack to test out this year. I have hiked with it and seems really comfortable. I will be able to tell you more when I have worn it every day for four to five days straight.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well after doing some research today I think I have decided on the badlands 2800. I think for the packing I do it will be plenty big and should be a great pack. Now to just find a good deal on one.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have had several Kuiu packs, I love them. I am currently looking at upgrading to the Ultra series, from my Icon 1850. I had a 2011 Icon 3000, I'm going to go with the Ultra 3000. The 1850 is pretty slick in that you can use it as a day pack without the frame. And you can put several different size bags on the frame system, which is very versatile.

You can't beat the pack weight to haul weight ratio of the Kuiu packs, especially the Ultra. This matters for all the time you don't have a heavy load of meat, and all those times you do.

I'll second what was said about their clothes as well, I wear them everyday. I am hard on pants and shoes, but still have my original attack pants from 3 years ago.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

bass2muskie said:


> Well after doing some research today I think I have decided on the badlands 2800. I think for the packing I do it will be plenty big and should be a great pack. Now to just find a good deal on one.


There is one listed on MM for $100, if you're interested.


----------

